# Painting Hardie board siding



## Hesptg (Dec 3, 2010)

Good Morning all, 
looking for info on painting Hardie siding , should cracks be caulk before painting or after painting with a match caulk color..
Harold in Jersey


----------



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

From Joe in Jersey
Harold, caulking should always be done before painting. And caulking should always be done after priming if the substrate is not sealed, ie no bare wood, sheetrock, compound, etc. Bare substrate will draw the liquid vehicle out of the caulk and cause premature failure. If the caulk is not painted after, the caulk is exposed to the elements and the caulk will lose its flexibility prematurely. The paint is added protection. In the future, your needs would be better served at the Diychatroom.com, which is a forum for homeowners to ask questions and there are pros over there to answer your questions. This forum is dedicated to painting professionals. Maybe why you got no reponses. Sincerely. Joe


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Go Joe!


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

This is most likely Hess Painting from Hacketstown, NJ. I saw his screen name and did a quick search. :jester:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Hesptg said:


> Good Morning all,
> looking for info on painting Hardie siding , should cracks be caulk before painting or after painting with a match caulk color..
> Harold in Jersey


In my experience only use the colored caulking from Hardie on the initial install. The big issue with the caulking is that it does not weather and fade like the siding. In as little as 1 year you can notice a considerable difference in color. 

If you are painting the siding I would recommend caulking after you prime but before you paint. 

Good luck.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Not to mention the dirt pickup on unpainted caulking.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I use Hydrosealer masonry & multipurpose primer, then go over it with a top coat of choice. Bill accordingly.. good luck.


----------

